# Taylormade Firesole tour Irons.



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Hey gang. Just wondering what everyone tought of the taylormade firesole irons. From what the taylormade web site says they are the irons from 1999. If the price is right is it worth getting?


----------



## Police

If you have a budget of about £550 you can buy any of the new taylormade irons.


----------



## Golfbum

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> Hey gang. Just wondering what everyone tought of the taylormade firesole irons. From what the taylormade web site says they are the irons from 1999. If the price is right is it worth getting?


If the price is right yes those are decent irons. do not pay over $200 Cnd though. If I knew where you lived I might be able to help you out with a decent set of used irons. The local golf store has lots of quality used iron sets. Let me know where you live, maybe I can help you out. The store will ship clubs to you. I am located south of London,ON


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Golfbum. I actually live in New Brunswick.


----------



## Golfbum

OK, well if you ever want some good used irons let me know what you are willing to spend. I can take photos, send them to you and you can decide. There must be 50+ used sets of irons at the local store. It is a GOLFERS CANDY STORE!


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Do they have a website?


----------



## Golfbum

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> Do they have a website?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

I got your PM. Thank you very much.


----------

